# Imac G5 Alimentation morte



## chaps31 (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un imag G5 1.8Ghz 17 pouces depuis, 2 ans, et un "beau" matin plus d'allumage, j'appui sur le bouton, rien ne se passe, pas un bruit, silence d'outre-tombe...

Bon, apple.com, je découvre le défaut de fabrication et l'extension de garantie avec l'explication pour tester son imac, je le fais, alim OK... Carte logique morte... Mon imac a le bon numéro de série, j'appel le technicien agréé du coin, il remplace la carte mère gratuitement me rappel "ce n'est pas la carte mère, c'est donc l'alim..."
Ho ? J'ai testé l'alim selon les explications d'Apple : "elle peut avoir assez de puissance pour allumer la LED de test sur la carte mère, mais pas assez pour faire démarrer l'imac"... Merci Apple pour ce superbe test proposé sur le site...

Je récupère dépité mon imac, car si Apple remplace les Alim aux USA, rien en dehors du pays... (trop de malfaçons ? Cela coûterait trop cher ???), non sans avoir bataillé pour ne pas payer les 34 euros de diagnostique non demandé !!! Merveilleux les techniciens agréés Apple (je vous rassure ils ont vite cédé, mais on essayé...).

Bref, me voilà chez moi avec mon imac, est-ce réellement l'alim ? je démonte et découvre une nappe en sortie d'alim, je teste les connecteurs, Volt et Ampères variables selon les fiches, aucune info trouvée sur le net pour avoir les bonnes valeurs...

Que faire : commander une nouvelle Alim, mais si même avec celle-ci ça ne marche pas (les résultats opposés entre le technicien et les test du site d'Apple m'ont laissé, forcément, un doute..). Bon j'achète par correspondance 7 jours de rétractation possible si c'est bon, ok sinon je renvoie. Sauf que... Impossible de trouver l'alim en France !!! Seul possiblité envoyer chez un etcnicien agréé Apple (entre 160 et 240  selon le technicien à Toulouse !!! j'adore ce genre de fourchettes de prix on se demande pourquoi cela coûte 80  de plus (ou de moins) en fonction du technicien..).

Bref, mes questions :

- Quelqu'un a-t'il eu ce genre de problème ? L'a-t'il résolu ? Comment ?
- Où acheter en France des pièces détachés pour mac ? (J'ai trouvé l'Alim pour 94  aux USA...)
- Vous aconnaissez une source pour que je puisse contrôler les valeurs de courant qui sortent de l'alim ?

Merci

PS : Espérance de vie des Alim Apple 2ans... Magnifique...


----------



## chaps31 (20 Décembre 2007)

Vraiment personne ??? SOS


----------



## chaps31 (21 Décembre 2007)

Bon, ben personne...


----------



## frolick10 (21 Décembre 2007)

Ton post ne date que d'hier, soit patient... les maceux ne sont pas tous comme nous à aller sur macG tous les jours voir toutes les heures... 

en tout cas je te souhaite bon courage...


----------



## fester (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

Moi aussi, depuis hier, plus moyen de démarrer mon iMac G5 acheté début juin 2005.
J'ai changé la pile lithium, mais rien de rien il ne veut plus s'allumer.


je suis allé à la Fnac où je l'ai acheté, pour voir... ils me proposent de le renvoyer à Apple, retour dans deux mois au mieux

Help !!!

Merci


----------



## avt_92 (23 Décembre 2007)

Moi qui me tate pour acheter un mac, ca donne pas envie.

Je ne comprends pas comment pour du matériel "figé" une alimentation peut lacher....

Tu ne peux pas essayer avec une alimentation de PC ? Ce sont peut etre les memes 2 fiches qui alimentent la carte mere....


----------



## fester (23 Décembre 2007)

re-bonjour
Merci pour la réponse.
Je viens de faire le diagnostic d'Apple.com
Apparemment, l'alim est correcte, la led no1 s'allume
mais la led no2 ne s'allume pas après réinitialisation
donc la carte mère ne peut plus détecter l'alim
donc, retour Apple.
A votre avis, la réparation va chercher dans les combien ?
Est-ce que ça vaut le coup pour un vieux mac dépassé ??

Les références du bouzin :

No série : W852######
No Ethernet : 0011243A5###
iMac G5 17" 1.8 512Mb 160Gb combo 56k BT AP
No EMC : 2055

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## avt_92 (23 Décembre 2007)

Je m'y connais pas trop en matos Apple, mais les PPC c'est un peu fini.

Ca vaut peut etre le coup de le faire reparer à peu de frais (200 euros max ?), au delà faut peut etre envisager de l'intel....


----------



## chaps31 (23 Décembre 2007)

Ton imac comme mon imac doit rentrer dans le programme d'extension de garantie Apple, ils te changent la carte mère gratuitement. Malheureusement pour moi cela n'a rien changé. Dixit le technicien, la LED s'allume mais il n'y a pas assez de jus pour alimenter tous les circuits, donc... Pb d'alim couverte par l'extension de garantie Apple mais aux USA uniquement !!! 

Cela fait 15 ans que j'achète des macs là je suis profondément déçu, je n'avais jamais vu ça...

Bref je suis certains que c'est un défaut de fabrication, mais bon, que faire... Le mieux acheter une alim dans les 100 euros, et la monter soi-même. J'ai contacté des centres Apple, prix du changement d'alim entre 190 et 240 euros... Encore faut-il en trouver qui accepte de ne vendre que l'alim...

Je suis macmaniaque depuis trop longtemps, mais mes amis PCiste rigolent bien en ce moment, je reste mac mais pllus "maniaque", une chose est certaine, plus jamais je n'achète un mac juste après sa sortie, mais bon Apple fabrique aussi des Ipod, les miens fonctionnent bien...

Si quelqu'un a des réponses à mes premières questions je suis tujours preneurs, merci à tous les intervenants.


----------



## fester (23 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Je vais voir sur Paris histoire de récupérer mes données.
Sinon, je vais passer à Linux sur PC
Comme tu dis, Mac est de plus en plus décevant  !
Et pourtant, j'aimais bien aussi
Ah, les amours déçus pour des sales machines !


----------



## fester (31 Décembre 2007)

Re bonjour
diagnostic réparateur Paris :
alim et carte mère mortes
carte mère pas prise en charge, finalement
devis 900 euros pour réparer tout ça !!!!

Joli cadeau de noël, is'n't it ?

Deux ans et demi, et puis plus rien !
bonne affaire, Mac !

Pour récupérer mes données, je vais démonter le disque dur et le mettre dans un boîtier.
quelqu'un pourrait-il, s'il vous plaît, me conseiller sur la marche à suivre, quel modèle de boîtier, où acheter sur paris, etc. ?

Autre question, existe-t-il un moyen de récupérer l'écran ? comment le brancher à une autre machine genre mini PC avec Linux, par exemple ?

Y a-t-il d'autres pièces à récupérer ? comment bricoler cette foutue épave hors de prix ?

Merci pour tout
bonne année


----------



## avt_92 (31 Décembre 2007)

A part le disque dur, je vois pas trop ce que tu peux récuperer (je sais pas si la DDR est standard ou pas).....

Un site pour chercher du matos :
http://www.rue-montgallet.com/

Si tu cherches une carte mere pas cher, prends la Asrock 4coredual. Elle accepte les core2duo, la DDR/DDR2, l'AGP/PCI express
un tres bon topic :
http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php...rint=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0


----------



## fester (9 Janvier 2008)

Les morts d'iMac G5 ne se comptent plus, sur ce forum !

Où est passée la soi-disant fiabilité d'Apple ?

Plus de deux ans de fonctionnement, c'est trop demander pour le prix démesuré qu'on paie ces machines ?

Pour moi, mac, c'est fini. Je vais mouiller la chemise et voir du côté PC et linux.

Bonne année à tous


----------



## Buebo du châlet (9 Janvier 2008)

je suis dans la même démarche que toi, impossible de trouver les pièces, ou au prix d'une machine presque neuve, deux G 5 en panne actuellement personnellement, dont un depuis plus de trois mois en SAV et pas de nouvelles


----------



## Buebo du châlet (9 Janvier 2008)

Si tu cherches une carte mere pas cher, prends la Asrock 4coredual. Elle accepte les core2duo, la DDR/DDR2, l'AGP/PCI express
un tres bon topic :
http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php?...new=0&no js=0

dis-moi c'est quoi ce conseil ? c'est pour mettre sur un mac ? cela a-t-il un rapport avec la question du mac en panne ? je ne comprends pas bien


----------



## jojofk (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'ai les même soucis sur mon Imac G5 20 pouces rev B...
Sait-on si oui ou non on peut acheter des alimentations et les monter soi même??
Merci
J.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2008)

jojofk a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai les même soucis sur mon Imac G5 20 pouces rev B...
> Sait-on si oui ou non on peut acheter des alimentations et les monter soi même??
> Merci
> J.



Bonjour,

J'ai aussi eu un souci d'alim sur mon iMac G5 revA. Changement de carte mère (gratos) par mon concess, évidemment que ca n'a pas résolu le problème. Puis changement d'alim, j'en ai eu pour une centaine d'euros TTC et j'ai récupéré mon iMac "comme neuf".

Sly54


----------



## jojofk (21 Janvier 2008)

où l'as tu faite changer? Sur Paris?
Pourrais tu me répondre par MP?
Merci


----------



## artemiss (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous

après avoir allumé mon imac g5 20",la molette tourne et  il s'éteint brusquement avec  un petit clic ; je le rallume de la neige apparait  qui s'estompe peu à peu.
après avoir lu les diverses discussions. Pas la peine de changer la carte mère. 
j'en conclu qu'il s'agit d'un problème d'alimentation.
Mais pour éviter la panne d'alimentation mortelle et les retours de neige, je demandes à tous les doctes internautes si je peux le laisser en veille définitivement ?


----------



## bobthefox (5 Février 2008)

bonsoir.


c'est ce que j'ai fait moi aussi, (la mise en veille ) mais cela n'a durer qu'un temps.

j'ai fait réparé le mien un imac g5 1,8 17" a sucy en brie  (région parisienne )

Cela à duré 1 mois et j'ai négocié avec Apple pour la prise en charge. ils ont acceptes.
sinon c'était 200 euros je crois pour l'alimentation.

et depuis j'ai toujours mon imac, maintenant sous Léopard et c'est nickel.

il ne faut pas dire que la qualité baisse. je possède aussi des P.C et cela tombent en panne aussi.
La différence c'est que cela coûte moins cher à réparer soi même.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2008)

artemiss a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> après avoir allumé mon imac g5 20",la molette tourne et  il s'éteint brusquement avec  un petit clic ; je le rallume de la neige apparait  qui s'estompe peu à peu.
> après avoir lu les diverses discussions. Pas la peine de changer la carte mère.
> ...



Bonjour,

Tu peux le laisser en veille. Mais si c'est bien l'alim, il s'éteindra probablement à un moment ou l'autre...

Sly54


----------



## Onmac (13 Mai 2011)

Si les alims des iMac G5 20" sont les mêmes que celle des 17", j'en ai une.
La CM m'a lâché et puis ça ne sert à rien de réparé une CM de G5, dans 1an, c'est retour à la case départ !


----------

